# not strictly alternative but I just bought this



## ferny (Feb 12, 2009)

ActionSampler


----------



## ann (Feb 12, 2009)

these can be fun, i got one for  a special project. It was all plastic and barely got one roll of film out of it before it gave up the "ghost". Ended up with a more expensive one and probably shot two rolls of film 

It is always intersting how quickly "gadets" wear out their welcome


----------



## christopher walrath (Feb 12, 2009)

Put your friends in a circle around you, about twenty of them.  And start spinning and clicking.  Until you run out of film or just pass out.

Have fun.


----------



## ferny (Feb 13, 2009)

Friends?


----------



## christopher walrath (Feb 13, 2009)

Well you could try complete strangers in a local town square but the ride in the paddy wagon is not nearly as glamorous as Hollywood portrays.


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 22, 2009)

Town?


----------

